# If only we had something like this



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

For all of us wishing to controll a skull I have found a video of something that might be able to be made into an awesome movement capture system for our skulls... if only someone could figure how to make and program it. Heres the vid link


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Very cool. Ahh to blessed with such knowledge.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

can anyone here build this for use with a skull?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

I used the SX micro (also from Parallax) to build a two-channel servo recorder player. It will record the movements from a standard analog joystick, save them in an EEPROM (up to 10 minutes worth) and play them back with a push of a button. Playback can be paused and restarted. Watch for the September issue of Nuts & Volts (project is in my column called "Stamp Applications").


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

sounds cool, I mainly meant the ability this little thing has to recognize rotational/gryoscopic movement. If only there were some way to adapt this to a head mount system for cheap, we could all have realistically moving skulls with a better result and less work. Just my 2c


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw the video...I'm not sure I understand what this is, (no surprise there!), but it just looks like the guy reinvented the Mouse.


----------

